# Merry Oaks Kidding thread



## margaret

Yesterday was about 70 degrees and it made me start thinking about how much I want kids.
I'm being a good girl and waiting very patiently.......................NOT!
I've been counting down the days for the last MONTH 
Today is 21 day till the first doe is due....................I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!
:stars: :leap: :fireworks: :wahoo: :cheers: :cart: :cake: :kidblack: :kidblue: :kidred:
You can't tell I'm impatient can you?
Due on Feb. 11 is my Nigerian doe, Rebekah.
Then on the 19th is a FF grade yearling, Birch
Then a long wait of about 17 days before the first Alpine is due.
Starting with Tansy, due on the 8th. Then Sunny and Emerald due on the 12th, Della on the 13th and Oreo on the 14th. Then Spruce, Poppy and Clematis are all due on the 31 or the the 30th, I'm not quite sure. Then somewhere in there I have another Nigerian. 
I can’t wait for babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guessa1

Holy Moly! By the end of it, you will have babies out your ears!  How fun! Our 2 lamanchas are due March 11th and I'm too excited already!!! It's too far out for me to be so excited! LOL!!!


----------



## margaret

These are a few of the does I have kidding.

























































And this is my buck


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good, happy kidding .


----------



## milk and honey

What a handsome group of goats!! I'm on the same timeline with my first ones...it's funny how exciting it is even after years! Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW ! Your going to have a baby explosion there real soon !
Good luck , i hope your eating your wheaties , your going to need all the energy you can get


----------



## margaret

20 days!!!
:leap:


----------



## COgoatLover25

Margaret...you're just too patient :lol:


----------



## margaret

I know. One of my strong points isn't it:lol:


----------



## COgoatLover25

I cants stands its :lol:


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oooh, YAAAAYY! I will be impatiently waiting along with you  I am very curious to see Adonis and Poppy and Clematis's kids!! :leap:


----------



## margaret

19 days. :stars:


----------



## margaret

thegoatgirl said:


> Oooh, YAAAAYY! I will be impatiently waiting along with you  I am very curious to see Adonis and Poppy and Clematis's kids!! :leap:



Me too, I'm so excited to finally get purebreds out of Poppy, I've had her for *5 *years and not gotten a purebred doeling out of her! I think she owes me a few. Needless to say, I'm retaining any does I get from Poppy and Clematis


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I hope you get your girls!


----------



## margaret

Thanks I need some replacements for the Alex gals


----------



## Trickyroo

Getting a bit closer


----------



## thegoatgirl

WOW! Yeah, I would about be going insane already, LOL! Sending lots of pink vibes your way


----------



## margaret

18 days!:crazy: :cart: :wahoo:
Ariella, when are your does due?


----------



## thegoatgirl

My does are not due until May :tear: I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous, LOL!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Don't feel bad, my first doe isn't due until March 7th, next doe is due March 25th, then the 31st, then April 1st, April 4th, two on April 8th, one on April 13th, and then one waaayyy out, around the 4th of July


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh you poor things  lol! My first group in 23rd of March - 2nd of April and then spread out a bit in May... Lol!


----------



## thegoatgirl

Wow... :shocked: I take it back! All of it! LOL!


----------



## thegoatgirl

:chin:Well, except the part about me being jealous...


----------



## margaret

LOL, I can't stand waiting! I don't know if you noticed or not:lol:
I'm breeding for January kids this year. There is something wonderful about furry babies born in winter Makes our lame little winters seem even shorter. 
People were predicting a really cold winter this year......................Yeah, It has been REALLY cold, I mean it was like 70 degrees on Tuesday!:lol:


----------



## rebelINny

I'll trade ya temps lol it was 35 here today.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Below 20 degrees over here!


----------



## margaret

Sheesh,no I'll keep my weather LOL. Its supposed to be in the 50's and 40's for the next week.


----------



## margaret

16 days:leap: :wahoo:


----------



## margaret

15 days.:leap: :wahoo:


----------



## thegoatgirl

The wait is agonizing....:sigh:


----------



## chigarden

LOL the waiting is awful LOL


----------



## COgoatLover25

The wait is awfully agonizing :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

But your getting closer , you can do it :grouphug::hammer:


----------



## margaret

Rebekah is due in 2 weeks!!!:leap: :wahoo:


----------



## margaret

12 days! :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , the time just flew by , didn't it :GAAH:
Hang in there Margaret :hugs:


----------



## margaret

11 days:leap: :wahoo:


----------



## margaret

:hair:


----------



## thegoatgirl

I know the feeling... :sigh: :GAAH:


----------



## margaret

9 days:GAAH:


----------



## margaret

The last 2 weeks is the worst!


----------



## Trickyroo

Wooo Hooo ! Sooooo close


----------



## margaret

Next week! 
I should get a picture of my little round Rebekah


----------



## thegoatgirl

Oh, yes, totally! :wink:


----------



## margaret

I got some pictures but I didn't put an SD card in the so they won't upload.
6 days left! :GAAH: :hair: Time passes SO slowly!


----------



## margaret

April is going to be a crazy month! Milking 11 does and probably have at least 20 kids.


----------



## toth boer goats

:hair: I know the feeling.


----------



## Trickyroo

Time is flying by Margaret , it really is , lol….
Soon you will be up to your ears in babies


----------



## margaret

Time really has gone fast, I've had this thread up 15 days, sometimes I feel like it's really soon-she could kid any time now!- and other times I think of summer and just want the kids to be here RIGHT NOW!
We're thinking of doing some remodeling in the barn- not really set up to milk 11 does and not near enough space to have 20 kids The water hydrant in the barn is broken too so we're running water for all the goats with a faucet, the thought of watering that many goats is kind of scary- but Grandpa is working a lot now and doesn't have any time to do it..........


----------



## margaret

Four days!!!!
:kidblack: :kidred: :stars:
:wahoo:


----------



## margaret

Some pictures of Rebekah...........



















Iris is my other Nigerian, she had quads last year!







Come quickly little babies!
:greengrin:


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow she looks a touch annoyed that you took that picture , lol. 
She's big ! Good luck 
At least Iris doesnt look as annoyed , lol


----------



## margaret

Just 2 day
Kidding pen is ready, we need some babies!!!!!!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

good kidding- will wait for pictures


----------



## Trickyroo

I think Margaret will hyperventilate by day one :ROFL:


----------



## margaret

:lol:
Probably
I just can't help myself I'm so excited!!!!!!!!:crazy: :kidblack: :kidblue: :greengrin: arty: :leap: :goattruck: :rose: :stars: :fireworks: :dazed: :balloons:


----------



## Trickyroo

Im as excited for you , lol..


----------



## Trickyroo

Now to refresh my memory , who's first ? Rebekah then Iris ?


----------



## margaret

Rebekah first....Iris is in March......except some IDIOT didn't write down her breeding date:wallbang: ..........not sure who that would have been........


----------



## groovyoldlady

Hmmmmm. Isn't this "1 Day and Counting"?


----------



## margaret

Yes! YES IT IS!!!!!! Tomorrow is her due date!:stars:
Her udder hasn't started to fill yet, but that doesn't register as strange. I only have one goat whose udder fills up before she loses her ligs. She sometimes fills her udder 2 weeks before kidding.


----------



## margaret

Today is Rebekah's due date......still nothing:sigh: Maybe tomorrow.
Next up is Birch.


----------



## Trickyroo

How's Rebekah doing ?


----------



## margaret

Still very large:sigh:
I wonder if maybe she'll go on Saturday:chin:
It would be kinda cool because it's Valentine's day and Iris kidded on Valentine's day last year.
I want her to go tomorrow though....She got her kidding clip yesterday, I got out kidding supplies, dug out some bottle and nipples, set up the milking stuff and got the kidding pen ready.......now we need some babies!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im surprised your still standing Margaret , you waited and waited , i feel so bad she's keeping you waiting still , lol. :sadhappy:


----------



## margaret

She sure knows the doe code, she can't hold on to 'em forever I guess.
I figured I'd start looking at names...the Alpine baby list is really long, the theme this year is song names.
For the Nigerians we're doing flowers/constellations. 
A few I'd come up with

Bucklings
Phoenix
Dorado
Hercules
Hydra
Delphinus


Doelings
DELPHINIUM
Dahlia
Daffodil
Amazon lily
Bleeding Heart
Foxglove
Snapdragon
hyacinth
Nightshade

Notice the abundance of doe names.......:lol:


----------



## margaret

She's starting to look a little more sunken, but her ligs are still there. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## HoosierShadow

I hope she kids for you soon! I totally understand he waiting game. 4 of 5 does who kidded for us were 1-4 days overdue. We have one that was due today, and one that was due on Tues. I told them tonight I am going to treat them like they are not pregnant lol, no more gushing over them, and pampering. Like that'll happen, haha....
They love to keep us on our toes!


----------



## margaret

Still no kids:GAAH:
I think Birch is going to kid soon too. Today is day 144 for her and day 147 for Reb


----------



## margaret

1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all
involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and
desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.


2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out.
Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean
the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you,
kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use
an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine
while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then
begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of
someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're
getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least
three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are
mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing
your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and
nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things
to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to
avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear
that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for
another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems
fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful
wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when
to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has
been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is
what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action!
The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a
good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching
for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time
someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love
you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly
special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a
beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next
generation of those who wait.
Uh huh, sounds 'bout right......:GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH: :GAAH:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't get excited until I see these three things 

1) Belly has dropped considerably
2) Ligs are gone
3) Udder is filling

:lol: that and mine don't normally kid until 155, so there's that. .. :lol:


----------



## margaret

Thank you for the encouragement Lacie:lol:
Most of mine kid about 150-152 days. There's one that likes to wait till like 156 days. A lot of them don't fill their udders till they lose their ligs. But I have one that fills like 2 weeks ahead of time, I never really use bagging up as a sign...The most sure sign for me is losing their ligs, once I found out how to check their ligs-see no one ever told me this when I first had goats-I've always known when they were kidding.
I think Birch is close though.


----------



## margaret

It's so cute!:lol:


----------



## groovyoldlady

:whatgoat:


----------



## margaret

Nothing
Tomorrow is supposed to be a high of 29 so maybe that will convince them they've held out the torture ling enough...


----------



## groovyoldlady

C'MON Babies!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Seriously ?


----------



## groovyoldlady

Any signs?


----------



## margaret

No. Nothing. I'm starting to wonder if she's even pregnant.
I'm taking a few goats to the vet to get Lute and blood drawn for pregnancy tests.
I was going to get Reb pregnancy tested but (let me know if this is an idiotic idea) I thought maybe I could just give Reb Lute. If she's not bred it will make her go into heat, which is what I want, I'd just go ahead and breed her, if she's pregnant(and now 5 days over due) it will induce her labor right?
Again, correct me if that's dumb, I don't know if it'd be safe or not but I've heard of people giving Lute to induce does.
Tonight/tomorrow we're supposed to get snow, rain, freezing rain, ice and sleet so probably tomorrow they'll kid.


----------



## Ranger1

How do you calculate due dates? 150 or 145?


----------



## groovyoldlady

I have been through this before, Margaret. I was so SURE my Nigerian was pregnant and she wasn't. I gave her lute to "induce" her and....nothing. I doubt it could hurt your doe at this stage.


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sorry Margaret :hug: I don't know much about giving the lute , so i can't offer any help with that , sorry  

How disheartening for you  But you can always try again with her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Yes, lute will induce labor. But be 100% SURE she couldn't have gotten bred a cycle later!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

My vet directed me to not give my doe lute as it only induces labor but does not dilate her cervix. She was at day 158 when she actually kidded.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Hmm, I've never had a problem inducing mine with it. Perhaps he was thinking of oxytocin.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Maybe... I will have to ask him again. He assured me that a doe will eventually kid one way or another even if the kids are dead. I don't know how true that is?


----------



## margaret

Thanks Lacie and Laura. 
So, I think Reb's udder is starting to fill
Not 100% sure but I think it's getting bigger. I'd read somewhere that lute can cause them to go into labor without dilating, but then I read that it's oxytocin that'll do that not lute.
So I think what we're going to do is give her until Friday, if she hasn't filled up anymore we'll induce her. If she looks close we'll let her go over the weekend and if she hasn't gone we'll induce her Monday.


----------



## margaret

I calculate ND due dates by their 145 days and Alpines by their 150.
I'm quite certain she wasn't even near the buck at the time her next cycle would have been.
And he most definitely bred her, I had no doubts about her being pregnant


----------



## Ranger1

So at five days over she would be 150 days. I'd let her go longer instead of luting at this point......


----------



## margaret

Well I wouldn't be luting until 154 days.
Most of my does tend to repeat themselves, either they go right around or on their due dates or else they always late, I have a doe that's never gone before 153 days.
Reb kidded right on her 145 day last year so i was expecting kids sooner rather than later but I know kidding on her due date one year doesn't mean she'll do the same thing again but it just seems a little strange.


----------



## margaret

I'll get some pics of her today,see what you guys think.
We can't see the vet till next Wednesday but she said it's not a good idea to induce, there's generally a reason she's late.
Birch is 151 today.
Tansy is due in just 16 days!
Starting to see udder development in the does due March 12-14.
I really hope these girls kid soon,I've got pending reservations on bottle baby doelings for both Birch and Reb.


----------



## margaret

What do you think?
I think no


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Her udder is still dry, I don't think she'll be kidding any time soon.


----------



## margaret

Yeah, I'm luting her on the 25th and breeding her after that. I don't know why she wouldn't settle:shrug:


----------



## guessa1

Awww I'm sorry Margaret.  hopefully she settles for you this next time.


----------



## groovyoldlady

(((((Hugs)))))


----------



## margaret

Seriously Birch?
You wait through all this snow and ice and kid when I have the norovirus and my brother is an Las Vegas?:GAAH:
I had a sibling bring her to the door this morning so I could check her and just as I figured she had lost her ligs. Well about 15 or 20 minutes later one of my siblings went out and found a baby! A girl! Mom and baby are both doing very well. She's already reserved and should be going to her new home in a few weeks. I will get some pictures when I feed tonight.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yay ! Congratulations Margaret !!! I guess Birch didn't want to put you to any trouble so she took care of it all by herself 
Well done Birch . I hope you feel better soon Margaret (( hugs. )).


----------



## margaret

Thank you Laura
I am feeling a lot better now.
Meet California Dreamin' aka Dreamer! Weighed in at 5 lbs this morning.


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't see any pictures


----------



## margaret

Let me try again


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwww I'm in wuv !!!!
Pretty markings !


----------



## margaret

Some more pics from this morning when I brought her in to weigh her
































I hadn't really wanted to dam raise her but yesterday I didn't really have the strength to milk out Birch and make sure Dreamer was getting enough milk plus there is only one kid and she's so small I don't know how she'd do at night with it being so cold.


----------



## margaret

She looks exactly like her dam did when she was born
She's really helping me get over the disappointment of Reb not being pregnant


----------



## guessa1

Awwww so cute! Hooray for good news! Way to go Birch! Our family had the stomach virus this weekend too. Ugh...I had two kids simultaneously throw up at breakfast yesterday morning.  Human kids, not goat kids  Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## margaret

Yeah there's definitely something going around here, but at least it doesn't seem to last too long.


----------



## Trickyroo

Yep , i had the same stomach virus and still don't feel great yet , its sticking around here for some reason……been one heckuva winter !


----------



## margaret

I had to stay home from church today, I didn't feel all the way better, but I didn't mind too much since there was such a cute kid outside


----------



## Trickyroo

You did a good thing staying home , you wouldn't be popular if you shared your illness with others , lol. And it gave you the perfect reason to stay home with your new baby  Thats how i see it , lol..


----------



## groovyoldlady

She's got such beee-u-tiful markings!!!!


----------



## margaret

Thanks


----------



## Trickyroo

More pictures please :dancing:


----------



## margaret

OK, I'll get some in a few minutes when I go out to feed
It's going to be sad when she leaves...


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , i know :hug: its definitely not easy , but its great when they go to great homes


----------



## margaret

She'll be going to a good home and I'm not planning to sell her until I get more babies, I'll probably have at least 15 more kids so it'll be OK I got her started on the bottle this morning for her future owner, she did great! She was happy to go back to mama though.














My 18 month old brother Jude is usually intimidated by the goats....not so with Dreamer!


----------



## margaret

Today is Tansy's 140 day!!! :stars:
She usually goes right on her due date so I'm expecting kids soon


----------



## margaret

So,I went to the barn today and Reb was acting very protective of something and making weird noises, I looked down and she had a huge single buckling!!!
Not 100% sure who daddy is, I think she must have been bred a cycle later, but her blue eyes so I don't know which buck it was:shrug:


----------



## margaret

These were my buckling name ideas...what do you guys think?
~Phoenix
~Dorado
~Hercules
~Hydra
~Delphinus


----------



## Goatlover14

Congrats! I thought she would kid eventually  I like Phoenix.  so cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Hurray! I am so glad she kidded! He looks like a Phoenix to me as well.


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww congrats  Funny how you weren't expecting him to be there , lol.
I think he looks like a Cowboy , but Phoenix is nice too


----------



## margaret

He sure was a surprise. A good surprise though
His name is Six Star Rising Phoenix


----------



## margaret

Got all the does up on the stand today to check for anemia and copper deficiency.
Tansy is 144 days today. Noticeable discharge but no udder filling
Oreo is 138 days. Her udder's starting to fill a little
Emerald is 140 today. Starting an udder
Della is 139 today. no udder filling.
Sunflower is 140 today. Starting to fill her udder and a slight noticeable discharge.


----------



## margaret

Four kids born today. 2 bucks. 1 doe from Tansy. 1 stillborn doe


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

She had quads? How big was she?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Nevermind, read your other post. :lol: Not looking good for a doe year  sorry about the stillborn.


----------



## margaret

Well, so far it's been half and half, counting the stillborn, but I just sold the other doeling


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I don't even know how it's going to be for me yet! :GAAH: Hopefully you'll get more doelings.


----------



## margaret

I've decided to retire Tansy so this is her last kid so she'll be retained.
Merry Oaks Twist and Shout. She looks black but she's actually more of a chocolate color.


----------



## margaret

Sunflower's bucklings. Day Tripper and Hard Day's Night. Night is the darker one and Tripper is the lighter on. The stillborn doe looked like Night.


----------



## margaret

Emerald kidded early this morning! Twin bucks:GAAH: Hoping for does out of the last 5.
Their names are Gimme Back My Bullets and TNT
They are huge! I'll try and get pictures tomorrow. Della is due today and Oreo tomorrow.


----------



## Trickyroo

Congrats Margaret  Beautiful babies , sorry about the still born 
Good luck , i hope they give you doelings , fingers crossed


----------



## margaret

Adonis has sired 7 kids so far, 3 girls and 4 boys so it's pretty even


----------



## margaret

Seriously Clematis??? Baby stealing??? Sheesh...


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Is she stealing bucks or does? It makes a difference to what she has :lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:slapfloor: I just realized you made a lambar! Need another nipple in the middle though!


----------



## margaret

Well I'm going to put more in as I put more kids on the lambar. Didn't see any reason to put 3 since I only had 2 kids.


----------



## margaret

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Is she stealing bucks or does? It makes a difference to what she has :lol:


Gee, let me think:thinking:
If I sold one doe and the other is dead that means there is a grand total of ONE doe kid around here. And that one is Tansy's so if I had to make a guess I would say she's stealing bucks:lol:
She thinks Bullet and TNT are hers:lol: She even ate Emerald's afterbirth! She yells bloody murder if we take "her" kids. Which I did so she's in the barn yelling her head off. I had to lock her up.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

:lol: I forgot you sold the other one. She has doe kids then  she's wants them to be bucks :lol:


----------



## margaret

Well Montarie said she always gets to raise her bucks so maybe she's trying to convince me the bucks are hers so she can keep them:lol:


----------



## margaret

I think we'll have Della babies today!!!:wahoo:


----------



## margaret

Twin does!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Congratulations Margaret


----------



## margaret

Merry Oaks Call Me The Breeze.








Merry Oaks Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Trickyroo

Very pretty ladies  Love the names too !


----------



## margaret

OK, I am starting to really like my buck...A LOT!
Twin does this morning from Oreo!:wahoo:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

Very pretty babies you have!


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow you are lucky !! 
Congratulations


----------



## margaret

Well this is definitely a doe year!!!
Triplet does from Iris:wahoo:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

woo hoo - pix please


----------



## margaret

Iris brought my total kid count to 15. 5 bucks and 10 does!!! Out of 8 does.


----------



## margaret

Was thinking either Nightshade or Hyacinth for this one. 2.5 lbs.


----------



## margaret

Maybe Foxglove or Snapdragon. This one was 3.5 lbs.


----------



## margaret

Daffodil or Amazon lily. 4 lbs.


----------



## margaret

Pretty bad pics. I'll get some new ones soon.


----------



## margaret

Some pictures of Oreo's twins.
Merry Oaks Tokyo Rose.

























And Merry Oaks Swamp Music


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I really like the names Hyacinth, Snapdragon and Amazon Lily. One of my sweetest does ever was named Hyacinth


----------



## Trickyroo

Such beautiful babies , congrats  I like the above names too ^^ 
Tokyo Rose is gorgeous


----------



## margaret

Hyacinth


----------



## margaret

I liked Snapdragon and Amazon Lily but no one else did:mecry: :lol:
We're selling them all anyway, we need the money.


----------



## Goatlover14

Congrats on all those doelings!!  :kidred:


----------



## margaret

The nine Apine babies are doing well. Growing wonderfully on the lambar. Phoenix is taking lessons from his sister in becoming a first class Nigerian Dwarf brat:lol:
I sold Hyacinth and Jessamine, but decided we'll keep the littlest,Loretta, she's polled! She's a bottle baby and the complete opposite of the other Nigerians I've raised.
Poppy,Clematis and Spruce are at day 145!!:woohoo:
Spruce is looking close, udder filling, ligs soft. Thinking 146 or 147 for her.


----------



## margaret

Single buck from Spruce.


----------



## margaret

And a single buckling from Poppy
I'm keeping him though, he's a nice buckling, solid black like his dam


----------



## margaret

Still waiting on Clematis, udder hardly has anything in it, ligs firm. I know she has something in there, I saw it on the ultrasound now I want to see it out here!! NOW!


----------



## Trickyroo

Thinking pink for you :kidred::kidred::kidred:


----------



## margaret

Thanks, I just need one more Adonis doe to freshen this year


----------



## thegoatgirl

Any news on Clematis?


----------



## margaret

Lost her ligs last night!!!:wahoo:  Finally filled her udder, nice and full this morning. Tiny bit of discharge, right now she’s just sitting around moping:lol: but it should be soon!!!:woohoo:


----------



## thegoatgirl

YAAAY! Finally, LOL! Hoping for twin does.


----------



## margaret

Me too And hopefully at least one will be a chocolate Cou Blanc like her
Most of Adonis's kids have been colored like their dams so maybe...


----------



## thegoatgirl

A lavender Cou Clair would be gorgeous!!! I'm really excited to see her and Adonis's kids.  I think they'll be really nice.


----------



## margaret

Lovely end to the 2015 kidding season...
8.5 lb single doeling!!!:woohoo: :stars: :wahoo:


----------



## margaret

Can't decide on a name though...either Lucy in the Sky, Stairway to Heaven or Free bird


----------



## Trickyroo

Congratulations Margaret :hug: She is beautiful 

Lucy In The Sky is cute


----------



## margaret

Thanks Laura
I'm pretty sure it's going to be Lucy in the Sky, but have to confirm with my brother
Total kid count: 18. 11 does, 7 bucks. 2 triplets, 3 twins, 6 singles.
Of Adonis's babies, 14 out of 9 does. 6 bucks 8 does.


----------



## thegoatgirl

HUGE congrats!!!  :hug: I'm so glad you got your doe!


----------



## margaret

Thanks, me too
Lucy it is!! Turns out she's a chocolate Cou Blanc like her dam!!!


----------

